# books i like



## Beowulf_mc0 (Aug 4, 2003)

i used to gobble down fantasy, but as i became older, i ended up seeing them as way to alike. so i started reading books about other peoples opinions...on...whatever. perhaps life, or crime, or just somthing weird. so 

what i suggest:
being good
fight club (duh)
if life is a game, these are the rules
me talk pretty one day
talking to dragons (all of this series)

and some other stuff, if you've read any of these, i would be happy of your input, keep me posted...


----------



## CopyMaster (Sep 8, 2003)

fight club is awesome...read some of his other stuff...just as good, but this time you don't have a movie to associate it with...I recommend:

Lullaby
Survivor

Haven't read:
Diary 
Invisible Monsters

Also read anything by Patrick O'leary:

The Gift
Door Number Three
The Impossible Bird


----------

